# Suwannee Sweetheart Event



## sachase (Jan 24, 2005)

You don't need a sweetheart to do this ride. But it is a "sweetheart" of a route. The main ride on Sunday includes options of 25, 52, 62 or 100 miles. All rides start at Suwannee Bicycle Association (SBA) Headquarters, White Springs, FL. Longer rides start at 8am. The 25 mile ride starts at 9am. Headquarters opens at 6pm Friday, 8:30am Saturday, and 7am on Sunday.
Saturday is a bonus day for those who wish to spend the weekend. At 10am there will be a 25 or 43 mile ride to lunch with ride leaders. That evening we'll have a pot luck dinner. Bring a dish if you wish to participate.
Sunday: Breakfast includes coffee, juice, fruit, oatmeal and more. A post-ride buffet dinner will be served at SBA Headquarters from noon ...until the last century rider is in.
Families with kids or beginner riders will enjoy a 12 mile ride including the paved Woodpecker Trail, with an optional two mile hike to see Big Shoals. (Park fee required)

Event coordinator: Jeanne Hargrave, 904.563.7724 ([email protected]) 
You must sign a Release and Waiver of Liability at check-in before you start to ride.

for more info check out our website @suwanneebike.org


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Great rides put on by SBA! Wish I could have made it over. My back finally recovered from Iididaride.


----------

